# Most important rule in administering liquid research chems



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey everyone! After doing a lot of research and experimenting with liquid research chemicals like anastrozole t3 and clomid. I found something very interesting that many people do not know.... It is 100% nessicary to shake the bottle for at least 20 seconds especially with liquid clomid as it tends to settle at the bottom. These compounds do not suspend very well at all in liquid and it's near impossible to figure out your dose without shaking the bottle. If you don't shake it this may be why so many people think certain products are bunk yet others work from the same company. Obviously research chems don't come with instructions so many people just think hell I'll draw up a  Ml and I'm gtg....Wrong! I hope this helps some people out.


----------



## Kleen (Jan 25, 2012)

Good info and I am sure you are correct there are those who don't even think to shake the bottle. I think I have got into the habit of shaking just about anything that has anything mixed in now.


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yea I have to admit I was ignorant to this myself. so after some common sense and research to verify I figured if I could help out someone with this I should.


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 16, 2012)

great info everybody should know.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 16, 2012)

And you have to use an oral syringe if you want accurate dosing.


----------



## nick52 (Feb 17, 2012)

or a syringe without the point 1cc is 1cc


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 23, 2012)

good post.


----------



## mooner (Feb 26, 2012)

well written.


----------



## big60235 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ziggy1333 said:


> Hey everyone! After doing a lot of research and experimenting with liquid research chemicals like anastrozole t3 and clomid. I found something very interesting that many people do not know.... It is 100% nessicary to shake the bottle for at least 20 seconds especially with liquid clomid as it tends to settle at the bottom. These compounds do not suspend very well at all in liquid and it's near impossible to figure out your dose without shaking the bottle. If you don't shake it this may be why so many people think certain products are bunk yet others work from the same company. Obviously research chems don't come with instructions so many people just think hell I'll draw up a  Ml and I'm gtg....Wrong! I hope this helps some people out.





oufinny said:


> And you have to use an oral syringe if you want accurate dosing.





nick52 said:


> or a syringe without the point 1cc is 1cc



Great info guys, very helpful but on some level sad that you actually have to put this out there. People just don't do their research prior to putting chems in their system.


----------



## nick52 (Feb 26, 2012)

its not often i can be of help ive only been here 8 mos. 
but from the first day i was schooled, research, read, learn, ask! i refuse to use anything without doing my homework, administering, dosages, side effects, and talking with the guys who have been there, done it, and are still doing it!
 thanks fellas


----------



## Nivek (Feb 26, 2012)

Good info.


----------

